# Fast Garcia



## Marge Z (Oct 5, 2021)

Garcia is an 18 month old Havanese with tons of energy. He has trouble coming when called and I don’t know what to do. He knows what I want but blows me off by standing there looking at me. He’s so fast that I can’t catch him when I want him to come and won’t. Any tips?


----------



## Havanese Dreams (Jun 6, 2021)

Are you offering high-value treats? I would start off with a very close distance and always offer a treat, and build from there. Also offer praise. Make it fun and rewarding.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He is not “blowing you off”. The behavior isn’t strongly enough reinforced at this point for him to do it in a more challenging situation. At this age, you should never be asking for a recall unless you are 90% SURE your dog will comply. And then you should treat, treat, TREAT for prompt compliance. 

You should be doing LOTS of ahort distance recalls in non distracting, low consequence situations, where you put your hand on his collar, pet him, give him treats, tell him he is wonderful and then let him go again. You should NEVER be calling him to you to do something unpleasant, like end play, leash up, give him a bath, etc. In these instances, you should go get him.

If he runs from you, you need to keep a leash on him at all times, so you can step on it, and keep him from getting away from you.


----------



## Marge Z (Oct 5, 2021)

How long is it ok to leave his harness and leash on? He doesn’t like to put the harness on, but once it’s on he seems ok with it. Thank you very much for your answers.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Marge Z said:


> How long is it ok to leave his harness and leash on? He doesn’t like to put the harness on, but once it’s on he seems ok with it. Thank you very much for your answers.


You can leave it on for as long as he is lose. Take it off when you puthim back into his pen or crate.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Marge Z said:


> How long is it ok to leave his harness and leash on? He doesn’t like to put the harness on, but once it’s on he seems ok with it. Thank you very much for your answers.


Part of that will depend on if he's in a short or long coat (though I do still think that keeping it on him while you're working on the recall issue even with a long coat will be fine - just be sure to comb him out when you take it off to get any matted areas) I keep Perry in a short coat and I will admit that i basically leave his harness (which is one of the thinnest harnesses I've seen) on 24/7 a lot of the time.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> Part of that will depend on if he's in a short or long coat (though I do still think that keeping it on him while you're working on the recall issue even with a long coat will be fine - just be sure to comb him out when you take it off to get any matted areas) I keep Perry in a short coat and I will admit that i basically leave his harness (which is one of the thinnest harnesses I've seen) on 24/7 a lot of the time.


The problem is that harnesses and collars can get hung up on the inside of crates, particularly wire crates, but even on the wire parts od plasticcrates, and the dog can get badly hurt, or even strangle itself to death. So the rule of thumb is never while crated.


----------



## skubler (6 mo ago)

krandall said:


> He is not “blowing you off”. The behavior isn’t strongly enough reinforced at this point for him to do it in a more challenging situation. At this age, you should never be asking for a recall unless you are 90% SURE your dog will comply. And then you should treat, treat, TREAT for prompt compliance.
> 
> You should be doing LOTS of ahort distance recalls in non distracting, low consequence situations, where you put your hand on his collar, pet him, give him treats, tell him he is wonderful and then let him go again. You should NEVER be calling him to you to do something unpleasant, like end play, leash up, give him a bath, etc. In these instances, you should go get him.
> 
> If he runs from you, you need to keep a leash on him at all times, so you can step on it, and keep him from getting away from you.


I have been using the “cheese ball recall” game, I think from Susan Garret?, with a long line on Dooley. It’s definitely a work in progress and I think you’re never done with rewarding for behaviors. Anyway, it’s just one of many things we’re working on, lol. Rome wasn’t built in a day! 🤪 and patience and consistency will pay off.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

krandall said:


> The problem is that harnesses and collars can get hung up on the inside of crates, particularly wire crates, but even on the wire parts od plasticcrates, and the dog can get badly hurt, or even strangle itself to death. So the rule of thumb is never while crated.


I know.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> I know.


I know you know, and everyone makes their own risk benefit analysis. I just wanted to mention it for the OP.


----------

